# M motorwerks M3's Featured in Bimmer Magazine!



## Micah D Cranman (Jan 15, 2004)

Yep, that's right folks - our two project cars are in Bimmer magazine in the December 2005 issue. Pick one up at your local news stand if you aren't a subscriber!

Here's a link to the article on Bimmer's website in full:

http://www.bimmer-mag.com/art2/art2p1.html

Let me know if you have any questions about the cars!


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

I just picked up the magazine over the weekend. Great article! Congrats, guys!

I think the SSR Comp will be my next set of wheels...


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

I like the picture, simply but nice


----------



## keeslinger31 (Oct 20, 2005)

*M3's*

Very nice, I like the black one better tho


----------

